

What makes marketplaces succeed - mediamaven

Hi. I'm developing a marketplace and looking for good case studies/theories/reports on marketplace dynamics - size threshold to function properly, customer acquisition costs, other data/insights on marketplaces. Would love any suggestions...
======
amac
As a newcomer, the likelihood is you'll have more success developing a
marketplace for a new type of product or service rather than entering an
existing field. I am also working on a marketplace(s), my email's in my
profile if you want to discuss.

------
petervandijck
The key is to balance supply and demand actively. That is, is their is demand,
make sure supply matches it. And the other way round.

